# Some lost railways of West Yorkshire Feb '09



## boxfrenzy (Feb 18, 2009)

Right. Got everything? Anorak, flask, satchel, beard? Lets go... First stop, Dewsbury.






This, ladies and gentlemen, is the Headfield Viaduct. It was built in the early years of the twentieth century, and the last train rolled over here in the mid 1990's.





The former line between Dewsbury Central and Headfield Junction features an open bow string girder bridge across the River Calder and a 13-arch viaduct.





The two spans are supported by a huge stone pillar in the middle of the river.





Further down the line from the Headfield Viaduct is this overgrown track. It is still used occasionally by the nearby Blue Circle cement company.





I like these overgrown railway tracks.





Fasten those seatbelts, we're off about a half a mile north, to the Earlsheaton Tunnel. This is the western portal readers.





The Earlsheaton tunnel is 179 yards long. The tunnel formed part of the GNR loop line from Batley to Wakefield via Dewsbury. The line opened in 1876 and closed to all traffic in 1965.





Poor, nay inept, climbing ability prevented a decent photographic opportunity. Here's the northern portal.





We're heading to Horbury now, and this time for a great photographic opportunity under a live railway in possibly the scariest footbridge ever constructed. Lets pop up the steps shall we?





How cool is this? How frightening would this be late at night?





Looking the other way.





Trains go over this, I'll have you know.





Lets travel over to Halifax to finish the railway adventure with some tunnel action. So to speak.The Old Lane tunnel was between Woodside Viaduct and North Bridge station. Recently work was carried out inside the disued tunnel. This is the hidden northern portal.





Lee Bank tunnel was built near Ovenden in Halifax. It was 267 Yards long and was very close to Woodside Viaduct and Woodside (Old Lane) Tunnel. The southern portal of Lee Bank tunnel was infilled when the main Keighley road was doubled to a dual carraige way.





The Wheatley tunnel was a tunnel of over 800 yards in length. It was on the old Halifax High Level Railway which ran between Holmfield (on the suburbs of Halifax) to a station called Halifax St. Pauls to provide a rail link for the west side of Halifax. 





The branch was closed to passengers in 1915 and to goods in 1960 when the tracks were lifted.
The east portal has now disappeared. The mist inside the Wheatley tunnel is bad.





Thank-you for reading. Carry on as you were.​


----------



## smileysal (Feb 18, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooh I love this. That huge viaduct is awesome, and love all the tunnels, and the rails still under there all hidden with undergrowth.

Excellent pics mate, I love this. Owt to do with railways and I'm there.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent tour, Box. Lots of interesting places. I agree about that covered footbridge...wouldn't fancy that in the daytime, let alone at night! 
Lovely pics too, btw. Good stuff!


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 18, 2009)

Great, loved the pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Box. You have got me near Salivating over those railway photos. That viaduct was positively majestic. The tunnels were pretty awesome to. Living in a county like I do I have to travel some distance to see such civil engineering as this so when I see it on D.P it is a big bonus. Thanks.


----------



## pootles (Jul 18, 2009)

Really enjoyed looking at these pics-thanks.


----------



## Labb (Jul 18, 2009)

This were some wonderfull pictures. I really like the end of the line with the bufferstop. Great pictures. I do hope you can post some more of the same kind.


----------

